# Loud portable speaker?



## satindemon4u (Jun 25, 2013)

First off if this is in the wrong area please let me know so I can move it. Thank you. Anyway! Does anyone know of a portable speaker that is pretty loud? Looking for something that can be heard by myself in like a factory setting. Not giant machines probably the loudest thing is air hoses spraying out parts. Suggestions? Don't want to buy something I won't be able to hear. Thanks all!


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 27, 2013)

It might be better to just get a pair of these: http://www.earplugstore.com/am-fm-radio-ear-muffs.html

Anyway most of the bigger portable speakers can play quite loud, however, the battery drain is high. If there is a way of feeding it with power from the grid your best option will be to buy a normal stereo in a size that fits your needs.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking for a speaker. :/ can't be headphones.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Is there an outlet to plug into or does it have to run on batteries?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a pair of BoomBotix that I use at work. They are goofy looking, but with one bluetooth and the other hardwired and water/drop resistant they work rather well while getting the crap beat out of them. The set is loud enough to hear over quite a bit.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 27, 2013)

Logitech UE has bluetooth speakers


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 27, 2013)

Need them to be battery operated. Rechargable that is.


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 27, 2013)

If you have a usb battery bank (like the one below), you could pick a usb powered speaker.  That's what I use when I go camping or to the beach.  

Or why not use a ghetto-blaster/boombox with rechargeable batteries?


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 28, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> If you have a usb battery bank (like the one below), you could pick a usb powered speaker.  That's what I use when I go camping or to the beach.
> 
> Or why not use a ghetto-blaster/boombox with rechargeable batteries?
> 
> ...



LOL. Gotta love the ole' ghetto blaster! Good idea with the battery bank...


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 28, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> Need them to be battery operated. Rechargable that is.



They are: http://ue.logitech.com/en-us/wireless-speakers/mobile-boombox#tab-specs



			
				Logitech said:
			
		

> POWER:
> Micro USB rechargeable battery has up to 10 hours of battery life between charges.
> Actual battery life will vary with use, settings and environmental conditions.
> Rechargeable batteries have a limited number of charge cycles.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 28, 2013)

And not $100.... Lol


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 28, 2013)

I have that HDX jam bluetooth speakers and they are really loud at least when I worked in retail. I work in a factory too (I'm an engineer tho) and I have yet to take it to work. Next week the plant is shut down and I'll get to try it out on the floor. Also these speakers are $40


----------



## satindemon4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Let me know the results! Like I said I am in a factory but the loduest thing we have are air hoses blowing out tubes. Which is louder than some may think lol


----------

